# Why do YOU keep Dart Frogs?.....



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

I keep them in order to study them. I want to learn everything about them; what conditions are needed to maintain their health. 

I want to see them grow and reproduce. I look at their act of laying eggs and sucessfully raising F2 of F3 offspring as the ultimate compliment to my skills at husbandry.

I also want to pass on my triumphs and failures to others, especially those persons younger than me and aspiring for success. There is a certain joy to be had by spending 1/2 hour talking with someone you just transfered ownership of some frogs to...especially if they are their first frogs!

I want to be proud of my animals and their care. I like the interaction and communication that all of this brings with like minded people found only in our "hobby".

I do consider my keeping more of a science than anything else, but that is just my philosophy. I certainly do not think of frogs as "pets". The very word "pet" has human-animal domestic and communal relationship connotations and I just cannot believe that a frog requires or even tollerates any contact with humans especially touching or "petting".

I was fortunate to have been born and raised in an suburban environment but I know many people who have lived all their lives in the "concrete jungle" and cannot tell a frog from a toad or tell you even the most basic requirements of frog husbandry.

As long as there is passion and people continue to "care", then at least we are moving forward.

Just my 02.......


"I believe that education is all about being excited about something. Seeing passion and enthusiasm helps push an educational message." - S. Irwin.


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

all of the above and to give my son something to do with me as he gets older. a hands on way to teach him about husbandry, growth, conservation, nature, responsibility, MORALS the list gos on. i truly thing that taking care and breeding darts can play into almost any important aspect of life. its fun, fascinating and a great way to spend my free time.

good post Phil after resent...... well this is just a great topic.

Steve


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

1. They are pretty
2. They raise their own young. For the longest time I have had an obsession with any animal that does this. I will see a random animal that does not look anything like darts (mountain chicken frog) and not know why I like it, later to find out that they raise their own young. 
3. PLANTS!!


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

sounddrive said:


> all of the above and to give my son something to do with me as he gets older. a hands on way to teach him about husbandry, growth, conservation, nature, responsibility, MORALS the list gos on.


 
Awesome Steve.

If my father had not fostered my initial interest in animals from buying me my first Dinosaur book at age 6 to the constant trips to the local pet shops, I doubt I would be posting this here and now.

It is absolutely passed down......


----------



## Malfurion (Jan 3, 2009)

1. I got some sicko love for plants.
2. I like constructign exact habitats for animals i keep.
3. I like things that are not mainstream.
Most of the peopel i know other then my mom and dad think terrariums and frogs are a waste of time to feed and keep. These things are what makes me happy, along with w.o.w. and my gf...lol.
I keep getting that feeling liek you really want to make a terrarium but i have no supplies or money...


----------



## Nate (Jan 5, 2009)

I am fairly young (younger the 16, not giving away my age...) but I *will* be keeping Dart Frogs in about a month because:
1. I love living things of all types and this is a great way to stimulate my love for animals and plants.
2. They look amazing.
3. I have been studying them for about 3 years through various methods (Books, Internet, Talks with Professionals, Field Work, etc).
4. I want to study them up close.
5. I would like to shed more light on Dart Frogs.
6. I hope to somehow help Dart Frogs in the wild.

And thats basically it for me, I think... 

Edit: 7. Quote from a 30+ year frogger I recently met "This is one of the few hobbies that pay you back."


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Peace said:


> I hope to somehow help Dart Frogs in the wild


Great to hear that!


----------



## carbonetc (Oct 13, 2008)

The rainforest is my favorite of all biomes. The mystique of its jewels won me over.

I hope to own a lodge in a decade or so for purposes of ecotourism. Hopefully there will still be darts left in the wild for me to help protect by then.


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

They are interesting and I like them!


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Utter fascination with anything living. The idea of creating a dynamic facade of nature appeals to me, as well.


----------



## twohoops21 (Sep 17, 2008)

because it constantly gives me a reminder of my career goals in life. i just completed my degree in biology and hopefully one day i will be able to study and contribute to the well being of darts and their habitats. (yes i'm a tree-hugger)


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

I'm very intrigued about their biology, behavior, and evolution. Being from the cold, white north, I can't easily observe them for any extended length of time, so it's nice to keep them and observe them in that fashion. In studying them for science, I think that I can gain a better perspective of the system and better test my observations on frogs in the wild. It's amazing how little some dart frog researchers know about the organisms they study!

Not only that, but with the amphibian crisis, I want to conserve them as best as I can. Dart frogs offer a unique perspective to the rainforest and helps people want to save it. That can't be so easily done with frogs like Eleutherodactylus or Leptodactylus.


----------



## disiwolf (Oct 1, 2008)

well there are a few reasons
1 they are not main steam i like the strange and different animals.
2 they and beautiful and eveyone can agree on that.
3 I am learning alot about them. (thanks to most of you)
4 and the vivs give me something to build and play with.


----------



## susan_heydler (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm a tropical botanist, and fell in love with these guys after seeing them in the field in South America. I figured if Zoos and Aquaria can keep them, why not me? I got my husband involved and now he's hooked too!

We love the beauty of the frogs, their calls and their tanks (which make nice living room features). We also recognise that amphibians are usually the "canary in the coal mine" in terms of environmental health. As habitats are increasingly threatened in the Neotropics, the risk of these guy's extinction also increases. If there's even a little bit we can do to keep them going, why not? 

Since our frogs breed, we also enjoy each new birth and are enthralled by the mating and tadpole feeding behaviours. I swear, our vivs are better than "Nature" or "National Geographic"! We sit and stare for hours.


----------



## Landrede (Oct 17, 2008)

Keeping dart frogs reminds me how I can be looked up to and relied upon. I guess the feeling of responsibility keeps me happy with these frogs and if I didnt take responsibility, they would perish. Also they are always fun to watch and observe or just to look at their beautiful colors.


----------



## SS7 (Sep 15, 2008)

Selfish reasons.. my own pleasure!

I just really enjoy watching them. 

SS


----------



## jig1 (Sep 7, 2008)

I love frogs,they are my favorite animal. I love to learn about them and have always been interested in them. I always wanted a dart frog as a kid they were really fascinating I never knew that people could own em till this summer my girlfriend got me an azuerus for my birthday. She is pretty amazing too. frogs rule


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

ALL good answers!


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

-The enjoyment of how the vivarium and frogs coexist. I think I enjoy the plants as much as the frogs.

-They are not the run of the mill pet. 

-They all seem to have their own personality.


----------



## iridebmx (Oct 29, 2008)

zBrinks said:


> Utter fascination with anything living. The idea of creating a dynamic facade of nature appeals to me, as well.


what he said!


----------



## Bob S (Mar 5, 2008)

1. What got me started was plants mainly orchids and the colorful little gems perched next to a flower gives such a contrast of beautiful colors IMO.
2. The ability to design a piece of the rain forest in each and every viv that I create.
3. The call, courtship, and raising the youngdoes it for me.
I could go on and on, but those are a few.


----------



## kamazza (Sep 2, 2008)

I love the rainforest and all of its inhabitants. Dendrobates truely are amazing creatures and are fascinating to watch. Theres nothing I love doing more than building a terrarium to look as natural as possible, like a little piece of rainforest, and putting frogs in it. Every day you see them hop around, eat, and interact with one another as if they were in the wild, and that makes me happy. Keeping darts is very fulfilling to me because I feel like I am giving them a good life, as close as they can get to being wild, except for the glass barrier and the strange looking creature peering at them and misting them. lol


----------



## Jerseyzuks (Dec 6, 2008)

Mine is kind of an interesting story. I have kept and bred many herps over the years.

About a year ago I began dating a girl with a 10 year old son. While discussing activities that we could all do together, I brought up the idea of going to the Aquarium. By the look on her face, I knew that I had somehow struck a nerve. 

She said that her son had a crippling phobia of poison dart frogs, and refuses to go anywhere that had them in captivity. A recent trip to the zoo ended in a panic when he saw the signs for the dart frogs in the reptile room. 

I sat him down one day, explained the difference between "poisonous" and "venomous", and also explain how dart frogs lose their poison in captivity. We began researching them online together, and his phobia became a facination. Eventually we purchased the 4 little guys last month, and he really enjoys watching the frogs and culturing the FF's. 

He is really excited at the possibility that they will eventually breed, and the little tadpoles will turn into frogs.


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

That's so awesome Jerseyzuks! 

I just think HERPETOLOGY in general is really amazing(because i have a passion for neo tropical tree frogs, geckos, darts, etc)....

I've a year under my belt, and less than a month specifically w/ having darts....so I haven't gotten into the breeding process as of yet...but I easily find myself completely immersed in this world, this magnificent realm that Nature has provided for us...I think the possibilities are infinite(hey, I have/had a major insect phobia and i was able to overcome it dealing with crickets and fruit flies!  ).....I LOOOOOOOVE going to any reptile/amphibian show around, seeing other hobbyists(especially their JUNGLE BASEMENTS! scott! ), and just really embracing this love galore for these beautiful animals....

All of my tanks are in my room, and it's utter glorious-ness....And i wouldn't have it any other way!!(except for maybe more space...hehe) I appreciate the blessing of being a part of all of this...truly.

Thank you one, thank you all...thank you Nature!!! 


Alex


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Thats the first time I have ever heard of any type of phobia with frogs....wow.

What a happy ending though......very special!


----------



## Leucomelas18 (Jun 12, 2008)

I have always loved frogs since I was 8. These guys are the best of there kind! And building there tanks is just as much fun watching them.


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Philsuma said:


> Thats the first time I have ever heard of any type of phobia with frogs....wow.
> 
> What a happy ending though......very special!


I have a female cousin who is absolutely terrified of frogs and turtles . . . snakes don't bother her . . . puts the "irrational" in irrational fear . . . haha! Yeah VERY cool story! That definitely makes them even more special for you! Congrats on helping someone overcome a fear!


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

I had a date ONCE with a guy who screamed like a girl when there was a tree frog on my front window (you had to pass it to get to the door). Of course he also picked up his skirt and ran like the girl that he was when my cats came to check him out. I mean hands up in the air flopping when he ran. I guess he was already un-nerved by the german shepherd that met him at the gate. It would have never worked!!!

Anyway, I keep dart frogs because they are just so darn cute and they make me giggle with their antics. They have a hold on me. Watching them for hours feels just like scuba diving does. You could have the weight of the world on your shoulders but once you are surrounded by them, nothing else matters. I know it sounds dumb but that is just how they affect me.
Candy


----------



## jackxc925 (Dec 22, 2007)

Nothing fits better in a natural vivarium.


----------



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

They beat any reptile or amphibian pet

-Beautifull colors
-diurnal. ( not hiding under a cave when you have friendss over)
-easy to feed (no having to remember crickets on your way home and the smell that goes with them)
- Husbandry behavior is awesome to watch and is so unique
-Vivariums- a hobby unto itself
-they breed easy too and they're easy to sell

By the way... click on the scale. Give me some rep points.


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

My Name is Jason and I am addict...

May 1995 National Geographic. I was around 11 years old with a subscription and there was an awesome layout on them. I still have the issue. My addiction started with that issue. I always wanted them. I keep them for the pure fun and love of amphibians. I enjoy frogs and the rain forest.


----------



## Mac (Aug 14, 2007)

delete please


----------



## Mac (Aug 14, 2007)

divingne1 said:


> I had a date ONCE with a guy who screamed like a girl when there was a tree frog on my front window (you had to pass it to get to the door). Of course he also picked up his skirt and ran like the girl that he was when my cats came to check him out. I mean hands up in the air flopping when he ran. I guess he was already un-nerved by the german shepherd that met him at the gate. It would have never worked!!!
> 
> Anyway, I keep dart frogs because they are just so darn cute and they make me giggle with their antics. They have a hold on me. Watching them for hours feels just like scuba diving does. You could have the weight of the world on your shoulders but once you are surrounded by them, nothing else matters. I know it sounds dumb but that is just how they affect me.
> Candy


Funny, but I seem to always remember the first Azurez you got, how nervous you were about the feeding, temp etc and how you would watch it all day. 
Odd how I remember... no I am not a stalker dont worry..

Anywho, I remember I once only had a tree frog back in summer of 2007, and I I clicked on a link someone posted on talktothefrog, named Dendroboard, had no idea what the heck it meant the "click".. and thats were it happend, I was pierced by great Motherdendros arrow!


----------



## Mac (Aug 14, 2007)

eek double post please delete


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Mac said:


> Funny, but I seem to always remember the first Azurez you got, how nervous you were about the feeding, temp etc and how you would watch it all day.
> Odd how I remember... no I am not a stalker dont worry..


LOL I still watch for hours...I just don't stress out over them as much as I did at first. I also remember how nerve wrecking the first ff culture attempt was. Now it is easy breezy and I just roll my eyes when my husband points out an escapee.
Candy


----------



## jehitch (Jun 8, 2007)

I got into the hobby out of a fascination with reptiles and amphibians, and the enjoyment of researching and recreating their native biomes in miniature.

A major reason we decided to make it a business was to educate the general public about the incredible biodiversity in the world around them, and hopefully, through increased awareness, also increase concern over -and action to combat - the dangers that face that diversity. 

Climate change and habitat destruction are still somewhat amorphous concepts that don't really touch the lives of most people. But, when someone becomes involved in the dart frog hobby, the tight relationship between the hobby and conservation provides them ownership of these issues in a concrete fashion. Through their hobby, they have a personal stake in something happening thousands of miles from where they live.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

jehitch said:


> I got into the hobby out of a fascination with reptiles and amphibians, and the enjoyment of researching and recreating their native biomes in miniature.
> 
> A major reason we decided to make it a business was to educate the general public about the incredible biodiversity in the world around them, and hopefully, through increased awareness, also increase concern over -and action to combat - the dangers that face that diversity.
> 
> Climate change and habitat destruction are still somewhat amorphous concepts that don't really touch the lives of most people. But, when someone becomes involved in the dart frog hobby, the tight relationship between the hobby and conservation provides them ownership of these issues in a concrete fashion. Through their hobby, they have a personal stake in something happening thousands of miles from where they live.


*Bingo.*

Didn't Steve Irwin say something to the effect of....people need to see and experience animals first hand. Thats the only way that they can truly fall in love with them and ultimately save them....


----------



## rushead (Dec 22, 2008)

They are one of the few pets that can be kept in a cage that really adds to the decor of the room. Also their size, it's nice to know your pets have plenty of room to play. And....... THEY'RE JUST SO DARN CUTE!!!


----------



## Jerseyzuks (Dec 6, 2008)

yours said:


> That's so awesome Jerseyzuks!





Philsuma said:


> Thats the first time I have ever heard of any type of phobia with frogs....wow.
> 
> What a happy ending though......very special!





melas said:


> I have a female cousin who is absolutely terrified of frogs and turtles . . . snakes don't bother her . . . puts the "irrational" in irrational fear . . . haha! Yeah VERY cool story! That definitely makes them even more special for you! Congrats on helping someone overcome a fear!



Thanks everybody! Trust me, the day that he said "I would really like to have a dart frog as a pet" was probably more rewarding than anything I have ever done.

Now we just need to work on a few of his other irrational fears


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

I hope to get rich off of selling all the babies I'll breed!
Thought I'd throw that in there to stir up the pot...and for those who may have missed it, that was sarcasm.
My obsession started as a young boy bringing home all sorts of critters--my parents were supportive and very tolerant.
A degree in Biology with emphasis in Herpeology (easiest 400 level class I've ever taken) led to a neighborhood kid winning some anoles from a fair. He couldn't take care of them and gave then to me. $100 later I have a tank/supplies to house them; 30 tanks later I have a room full of Phelsuma, Rhacs, leopards, Uroplatus; guess it was a logical transition to darts. Now up to 80+ tanks and a basement devoted to just the frogs and yes, still just as much enjoyment as day one. I must admit I now find designing a tank with the hardscape and plants almost as fun as the frogs that'll go in it.
When the day comes that I start to think of them as money generators, I'll stop collecting. 
Scott


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

From all the responses, it is clear that the vivarium itself and the complimentary aspect of plants and landscaping is pretty unique to the frog hobby.

A lot of people take as much pride and interest in the plants as they do their frogs!

I had two 23" SVL Savanah Monitors.......little hard to landscape and plant that tank. The kept wrecking the ferns....


----------



## Jerseyzuks (Dec 6, 2008)

Philsuma said:


> I had two 23" SVL Savanah Monitors.......little hard to landscape and plant that tank. The kept wrecking the ferns....




My savanna was one of my favorite herps. 

He was a rescue, and he knew it. The previous owner couldn't handle such a "violent" animal, so I got that call.. "Dan, there is a guy who wants to drop off a..." (this was a call I got a lot back in the day)

He chilled out real quick when he was in a proper enclosure, and eventually he was given free reign of the house for most of the day. He was potty trained, as he would only go in a rubbermaid tub filled with water. 

He passed while I was on my honeymoon, under the care of a vet who was watching him at the time. He grew to be big, goofy, and inquisitive. I take solace in knowing that I gave him the best years of his life.


----------



## Brock (Jun 29, 2007)

1) I've been keeping lizards and geckos since I was 7, and dart frogs was a natural progression of that 'creature interest' once I gained experience and found out what else was available.

2) Dart frogs have overtaken everything else! Why? To me, they're the most interesting and most beautiful animal you can keep. Not just the frogs alone, but their vivariums and NATURAL variety in morphs and locales. Although, chameleons are equal in these respects too. <3 They're active and interesting and FUN to watch. I love watching them interact with each other, hunt for food, hop around, try to get to impossible spots. They're constantly on the go and I really like that. Having kept nocturnal geckos that sleep all day, and 'lazy' lizards, dart frogs are a real treat to watch.

3) They're easy! Compared to even leopard geckos, I find dart frogs to be the easiest animal I've ever kept. Fruit flies are a breeze, and I've got a green thumb so taking care of their environments is just as easy.

4) I hope that when people come and see my animals, they gain some inspiration to be more conservative towards nature and their impact on it. People are 'out of sight, out of mind', and seeing these magnificent animals for the first time can really trigger a response, and their visual beauty can spark a real respect for nature in people.

I'd also like to buy some property in the rainforest for conservation purposes, good to see others are interested in doing this as well.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

there were a ton of good responses in this thread....just re-read a few and felt.....better....about things in life


----------



## goin_all_out (Dec 17, 2008)

wow, so many great responses felt i had to chime in.

ever since i was as young as i can remember, i have always been obsessed with the jungle (we are starting to consider an ecotour in Costa Rica in the VERY near future). frogs have been my fascination since then. my very first non hamster (good god i hate hamsters now) was a red eyed tree frog i name crayola. unfortunately i didn't know back then what i know now. i had the frog just over three years, when it passed away.

the tank then got turned into a planted fish tank, which blossomed an obsession with plants. this gave me an Itch to start up a Viv, which jump started my fascination with frogs! 

so after purchasing a frog for 10$ off a friend from work that was downsizing his ridiculous collection of animals. I'm now planning on about three more tanks, hopefully. 

while a impulse buy was not the best move on my part, i know i have found an animal that fascinates me as much as my fish. not to mention the girlfriend loves the idea of having a show piece in the living room for when we have guests over. we are hoping it will distract them from the mess of the rest of the apartment lol


----------



## swampfoxjjr (Nov 13, 2007)

I keep them because this is the first hobby I have found where the most experienced folks have banded together to pursue the conservation element that I noticed was absent in many other reptile/amphibian endeavors. For the most part when I see people post pictures of their animals they look healthy and happy in the most varied and wonderful vivs. Its the one herp hobby I have been involved in that I feel satisfied the animals are living a passable if not superior life to that of their wild origins. 

Also, they are shiny...everyone knows shiny things = good.


----------



## thetattooedone (Mar 26, 2007)

Because at the end of the day, I can walk into the frog room and take an instant vacation into the tropical rainforest! I've been an animal person from day one, amphibians and small reptiles have always been a favorite of mine. The array of colors they come in, the fact that they're diurnal and breed readily in vivariums; all helped shape my affection for Dendrobates species. They're much more interesting to watch and care for than your average tree frog.


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

I needed something more which relaxed me. I love nature, animals, science, learning and so on. 

Originally i wanted to just build a better habitat for my tree frogs and then i remembered how i wanted dart frogs many years ago, so I re-read up on them and began my journey.

I can watch them for hours.


----------



## michaelslenahan (Mar 10, 2009)

I have to echo Phil's remark about the compliment of the breeding frogs to your husbandry skills...

I believe that in every individual is a natural and wonderful desire to create. I believe that this is expressed in many ways--for me, it is recreating a piece of the rainforest in my living room and tweaking it to make it an hospitable place for animals to thrive.

When these animals reproduce it is almost like saying: Thanks. You did it right.




How wonderful does it feel to create something that others appreciate?


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

It can be very relaxing to build and then to admire your work and then not to mention when the future in habitants finally arrive!!

I am asked why I keep them and all I have to do is take out my phone and show them pictures of my vivarium set up and the frogs and then they understand.


----------



## Allyn Loring (Sep 30, 2008)

Just another great way to connect with others.Not to mention that these little charges are something thats been lurking in there since time for me began,sometimes you just get lucky!!!!!


----------



## leuc11 (Nov 1, 2010)

dart frogs are totally differnt from all the pets i have they have personality there outgoing they make me smile and you will never know what they will do for you in return

_________________________________

P.vittatus, Hyla cineria, Gekko ulikovskii, Anolis sagrei sagrei, and Pogona vitticeps


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

michaelslenahan said:


> I have to echo Phil's remark about the compliment of the breeding frogs to your husbandry skills...
> 
> I believe that in every individual is a natural and wonderful desire to create. I believe that this is expressed in many ways--for me, it is recreating a piece of the rainforest in my living room and tweaking it to make it an hospitable place for animals to thrive.
> *
> ...


Every time I get a clutch from a new pair, this is how I feel


----------



## bobzarry (Mar 2, 2005)

I got my Varaderos just about a month ago... just now after hand misting, I heard one calling for the first time.
It's moments like that that keep me this hobby.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

This satisfies any subconscious god complex I may have  I'm working on a 3 viv system....where 1 viv is good/average, 1 viv is awsome and heaven/Nirvana like, and the 3rd sux and is hellish...using a vacuum system I will suck frogs up or down to either viv after a period of time based on their ethical choices. I am also working on a system to shoot lightening bolts for smiting wicked frogs. These vivs will of course be stacked on top of each other. I'm sure you can guess the order...progress is slow so far 

I think though I have a semi pathological need for novelty and uniqueness and expounding the virtues of such things...so this at least helps satisfy that.


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

ROFL! That is absolutely hysterical!

I'm just getting started. No frogs in hand (or tank) yet...but, after seeing them how can you NOT want to keep them??? They are sheer beauty!


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

I keep dart frogs because of fish. Years ago I was involved in a joint effort between the Greater Chicago Cichlid Association and the John G. Shedd Aquarium. The Shedd gave us various species of rare and endangered Lake Victoria Cichlids to raise and breed. The offspring where given back to the Shedd who then flew them to Africa and reintroduced the endagered fish back to Lake Victoria. I had an amazing feeling that in some small way I actually helped with global conservation. 
As frog keepers, if we ALL band together, breed our frogs, and be responsible hobbyists maybe we can end all imports of wild caught frogs and help conservation efforts through organizations like TWI. I used to think there was no better feeling than providing your animals with the best environment, the best food, the best conditions, and then just watch what came naturally, breeding. The only thing that beats that is knowing you helped save a species, not wipe it out.


----------



## klik339 (May 17, 2010)

I keep mine because I find all of them beautiful and fascinating. there is never a moment where i look into the tank and think it is dull. they are always out doing something whether it's watching me or foraging for food.


----------

